# A Great New Service for Rescuers



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I just got this link this morning thru Facebook. Being involved with a Rescue group, one of our biggest problems is transporting dogs to the local Rescue (near Toronto) so they can be properly looked after. It involves a LOT of time and effort from volunteers. 

I'm not sure it's available in the States... but it could be. 

Petscort - are u flying somewhere? Why not take a dog along with u!


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

What a great idea! My nephew is a pilot with West Jet. I don't know much about them or how far and wide they fly in Canada but he's coming down to visit us this month and I'll certainly talk to him about it.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Sweetp said:


> What a great idea! My nephew is a pilot with West Jet. I don't know much about them or how far and wide they fly in Canada but he's coming down to visit us this month and I'll certainly talk to him about it.


A great connection, Sweetp. 

And hopefully, yr nephew will meet a few colleagues. I did some more searching on this and see that this service comes under the umbrella of Pilots and Paws. With the pilots heavily involved. lane:


----------

